# Stanchion Color



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe it's called "Causes Ring Nerves." ;-)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I believe it's called "Causes Ring Nerves." ;-)



LMAO!!!!!:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I found a few that look close to mine - mine are a glossy outdoor paint and a darkish delft blue. They are from Max200.

Sherwin Williams had 2 that looked like they might be close to mine in a glossy style

Hyper Blue
BlueBlood 

But I think any true blue would do. You could trying calling Max200 and ask what color they use for their dark blue wooden stanchions. They also have other colors available


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I believe it's called "Causes Ring Nerves." ;-)


Steph-Hahaha, that is too funny. I'll look for that color in the paint chip area. :



Sunrise said:


> Grins - I found a few that look close to mine - mine are a glossy outdoor paint and a darkish delft blue. They are from Max200.
> 
> Sherwin Williams had 2 that looked like they might be close to mine in a glossy style
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for...Thanks.


----------

